# The Good Guys win one.



## NastyHabits (Apr 29, 2010)

Several years ago a friend of mine at work got a new job.  After he quit, the scum sucking company we worked for sent him a notice they wanted him to pay them back $138 for overtime he worked.  He ignored it.

Later some big muck-a-muck from HR called him up and told him to pay the money back or they'd take him to court.  He told them to get lost.  They asked him to work, they approved the overtime, they paid him -- case closed.  The a**hole told him that the would take him to court.

My friend had served our country in the US Army.  He fought in the first Gulf War.  He wasn't scared.  He was angry.  My friend sued the scum bags - a class action suit on behalf of all employees in the US.  He proved they had broken several laws, rules, and regulations regarding how we were paid.  My friend was blacked-balled from the industry.  A wife, two kids, and no job.  He stuck it out.  He never backed down.  He *won*.  That $138 turned into a 37.5 million dollar award.  

Today, my friend is a hero to hundreds of people.  He literally helped save the life of one woman who couldn't pay her medical bills.  As some of you know, I had back surgery last year.  I've run up a HUGE credit card debt.  I was going to spend the rest of my working life paying them off.  I don't have to worry any more.  I just pushed the final "submit" button. I'm a free man once more.

BTW:  I have just enough left over to finally get an i7 setup.  Watch out -bigadv guys, here I come.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats. Now buy me a 6 core.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice to hear some good news for once  Looks like things worked out well for everyone- well except for the company that is.


----------



## Darwin96 (Apr 29, 2010)

Good story, dude.  I'm ex-Army so it's nice to see another Army boy make out so well.  We pretty much got screwed over all the time just for being in the Army.

Good luck with the i7 build.  I just finished mine a couple weeks ago with some spare parts I had laying around from all the other custom builds outs that I do.  See my "system spcecs" to the side.  I've got a bunch more to be posted up for sale once I get my 2 week probationary thing lifted so I can post to the classifieds!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2010)

Nasty said:
			
		

> BTW: I have just enough left over to finally get an i7 setup. Watch out -bigadv guys, here I come.



Pics or you're just blowing smoke 

Good to see you doing well NH. 
How's the back? Can you come help me cut wood? My back sucks.


----------



## KieX (Apr 29, 2010)

That is some really good news. I hope it sets a precedent for other callous companies.


----------



## qubit (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome story, NastyHabits.  Nice to see the little guy win over a corrupt corporation for a change. Why the hell did they even try to claw back a measly $138 for work that he did in the first place?

I'm very glad that this lady with the large medical bills got her get out of jail card, too.

And finally, for your good fortune.

All in all, this rocks, man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2010)

thats great news


----------



## Darwin96 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Pics or you're just blowing smoke
> 
> Good to see you doing well NH.
> How's the back? Can you come help me cut wood? My back sucks.



@Kreij - You've got it, dude!  But I'll take your bet and raise you two more rigs.  I'm building two more for personal use tonight.  Same specs, but one will be a i7 960 and a 980.  I'll bump the thread later with a link.

I love how this site is no BS.  Can't believe that I just now found it thanks to Bogmali!!!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2010)

@Darwin : We pick on each other and support each other all in good fun and friendly competition.

If people get obnoxious or just plain nasty, they I get to have a little fun 

Looking forward to seeing that setup, Nasty


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2010)

Gary, You are a genuinely good person that just keeps giving and giving. Your generosity with F@H(and life in general) is demonstrated with your running F@H rigs on your balcony, just so you can co-exist with them. Now you find some good fortune and you invest in more folding hardware. My hat's off to you sir and I am glad you caught a  good break. I look forward to folding with you for years to come.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> BTW:  I have just enough left over to finally get an i7 setup.  Watch out -bigadv guys, here I come.



Bring it We can always use some company......Nice to hear another happy ending


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 29, 2010)

Darwin96 said:


> @Kreij - You've got it, dude!  But I'll take your bet and raise you two more rigs.  I'm building two more for personal use tonight.  Same specs, but one will be a i7 960 and a 980.  I'll bump the thread later with a link.
> 
> I love how this site is no BS.  Can't believe that I just now found it thanks to Bogmali!!!



im ex army as well. what was your MOS? and were where you stationed?


----------



## Darwin96 (Apr 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> im ex army as well. what was your MOS? and were where you stationed?




I was a light infantry scout.  19D.  1bde recon troop, 4th ID, Fort Hood, TX  You?


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2010)

Epic win!


----------



## Bot (Apr 29, 2010)

awesome and i am very glad for you and your friend that things turned out that way
pm me the lawyers name. i need someone to bail me out of this slave driving mouschwitz hole


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 29, 2010)

Darwin96 said:


> I was a light infantry scout.  19D.  1bde recon troop, 4th ID, Fort Hood, TX  You?



I was a 11C, Infantry Mortarman. i was stationed at Ft Drum NY at the 10th Mountain Division.


----------



## roast (Apr 29, 2010)

That is awesome man, well done! 
And a pat on the back to your friend.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Congrats. Now buy mussels a 6 core.



i second this motion


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i second this motion



i third and congrats to you and your friend!


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 29, 2010)

Scum-sucking company getting what they deserve: good stuff.

Turning 138 dollars into 37.5 million through the giant monstrosity of a court system: fail imho. Disproportional claims for the lose. Same goes for disproportional bonuses. Stuff like that makes me sick to my stomach, especially as long as there are still people making less than a dollar a day.

That said, he's using it to do good, which is utterly admirable. I'm not even sure whether I would be as generous if I had that kind of money.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 29, 2010)

Can you ask your friend to build over nine thousand i7 rigs to crunch for TPU?


----------



## Nick259 (Apr 29, 2010)

Epic!


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments.

Just to clear up a few points:  

My friend did not profit hugely from this lawsuit.  He only got $7500 above everyone else - just to cover his expenses.  

This was tried in front of a judge.  No jury gave a huge, disproportionate award.  This was divided amongst thousands of people.  No single person (except the lawyers) got more than $20K.

40% was for back wages, 40% was from damages assessed by the judge, the rest was penalties and interest. 

This was not the only successful lawsuit brought against this company by its employees:  one in Texas, one in Alaska, one in California, and one nationally.  The company no longer exists.  It was bought, divided up, and sold off.  The company that bought my division, treats us far better.

One final thought: Our capitalist system almost assures success if have quality goods or services and market them correctly.  There is no reason to treat your employees like crap and cheat them.  As you sew, so shall you reap.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 30, 2010)

yea i know employers like that and worked for some too


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> im ex army as well. what was your MOS? and were where you stationed?


There is no such thing as "ex" military. If you served and were honorably discharged you are "former" my bothers. I am a "former" Marine myself, no such thing as an ex - marine. Once a brother always a brother.  Good to see happy endings once and a while. Congrats NH.


----------

